# penn



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

dos anyone know if you can poot a manual bail on the new 850ss penns


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think one is made.I could be wrong though


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

There was one made that will fit it. I had onea long time ago and did not like it. It was just a short arm that you mounted instead of the bail. Good luck finding one though


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

I had one for a 850SS


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

they dont make any for the new ssm series but i talked to a pen n rep and he said hes trying to push penn to make some for the new 760 slammer and ssm reels


----------

